# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cooling lights



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

Compared to some of the great projects I'm reading about here, this should be relatively simple. I've got 6-96w PCs in the wooden hood of a 180g tank. My water temp is 84 degrees. I'd like to bring that down to 80. I sealed off the back of the hood with a piece of wood, cut some holes for hoses, etc., then attached 3 small fans - two on one end pulling air out, one on the other end blowing air in. I also cut an additional hole next to the fan that blows in, to let additional air enter naturally. I basically tied to create an air current from one end of the hood to the other.
Do I just need bigger fans, or is there some other "trick" that would work better?

With this hobby, not only do you learn chemistry, you learn about plumbing, and electronics, and woodworking, and...

-SR


----------



## Southrock (Feb 3, 2003)

Compared to some of the great projects I'm reading about here, this should be relatively simple. I've got 6-96w PCs in the wooden hood of a 180g tank. My water temp is 84 degrees. I'd like to bring that down to 80. I sealed off the back of the hood with a piece of wood, cut some holes for hoses, etc., then attached 3 small fans - two on one end pulling air out, one on the other end blowing air in. I also cut an additional hole next to the fan that blows in, to let additional air enter naturally. I basically tied to create an air current from one end of the hood to the other.
Do I just need bigger fans, or is there some other "trick" that would work better?

With this hobby, not only do you learn chemistry, you learn about plumbing, and electronics, and woodworking, and...

-SR


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I have 6x55w. 
By using a semi-open canopy I can stabilize at 80-82F. I have a 4" AC fan which pushes 120cfm. It will take the tamp down to 76F when blowing directly on the water. Since I didn't want all the extra surface agitation I put a glass panel under it to direct the air horizontally. I get 76-78F then. 

The noise from the fan is annoying. I've tried a household light dimmer on it and I can cut the fan to 70%. Anything lower and the fan cannot start on its own. This reduces the noise by half but still cools the same.

If I rebuild my hood I would have the fans directed to blow across the water by putting one or more of them in the back or side of the hood.

I chose the 4"AC becuase I could use one fan to push the same amount of air as several smaller fans. For instance a 3" only pushes 40cfm. AC is convenient, but you can rig a DC power supply very easy.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Have you guys ever tried the small fans that cool the power suply for computers? I'm using 4 of these 8x8 cm fans and they are as silent as it can get. You can only hear the air moving and they are cheap. I believe that other sizes are also available. Try a computer store. They are usualy 12 V but a transformer should be cheap too, unleass you do it like me: I used a power suply from an old computer to do the job and got super cheap cooling.

Cheers!!!

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

The trick with the computer fans is finding an old enough power supply that has a built in switch on it... the new ones require a motherboard to turn on. Im sure you can just go on ebay and buy a very old 386mhz machine and get it thought...

Where did you stick the power supply though?

Thanks

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The easiest way to power them is still an old plug in transformer. Look around and there may be several in your house. If not they're less than $10 on the store shelf.

I fear the computer power supplies are overkill and more complicated than needed for this unless you already have it sitting there collecting dust.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Like a door bell transformer, or?

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Like a portable CD player, cordless phone, pc speakers, etc.
Anything that will deliver ~12vdc and .25-1.0 amps

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## cousin it (Apr 2, 2003)

this might sound like a ridiculous idea but I have been thinking about giving this a go at some time.
I have seen a lot of electronics shops selling small solar panels for charging battery's, which are now putting out a reasonable amount of power, and planted tanks tend to have very high levels of light in the hoods so theoretically you could run a couple of pc fans using these units which would be making use of the power that is already being used. and they would only run whilst the lights are on which is when they are needed.


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi again.

Well Platy, I built my own stand and hood almost just like this one from all glass

http://www.all-glass.com/products/stands/images/mseries_oak.jpg

but the stand is a bit deeper than the aquarium to leave roo for wires and stuff and this leaves me about 20 cm from the hood to the wall behing it and the power suply fits in nicelly. In fact, all the electronics are in this back panel (balasts, fans, wiring, etc). In alternative there are these small transformers, they shouldn't cost more than 5-8 USD and they fit inside your hand (12 volts).

I wish I could find out how to upload stuuf into our server and I'd show you guys a few pics of my setup.

Paulo Pinheiro

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I wish I could find out how to upload stuuf into our server and I'd show you guys a few pics of my setup.


If you emaail them to me : [email protected] Ill host them for you







Let me know if you want me to.

Thanks

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Cousin It said


> quote:
> 
> this might sound like a ridiculous idea but I have been thinking about giving this a go at some time.
> I have seen a lot of electronics shops selling small solar panels for charging battery's, which are now putting out a reasonable amount of power,


I think that is a great idea, as a matter of fact I think Ill give that a try. I bet with the kind of light most people have bouncing around in the hood, you could mount it flush with the wood, and still get enough light to power the fans!

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

As for cooling lights in a quiet manner, there is a special type of fan that is used in car audio. I can't remember the name of it, but I think it's called a ribbon fan. It is a low RPM, high volume fan, so it still moves alot of air, but it is very quiet. I'm looking for one via google.com right now and I'll post a link if I find one.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I knew i would ind it!!!

Quiet fan

This style of fan can be VERY quiet. I need to find some data on dB levels though, but they are usually touted as VERY quiet fans! This deserves it's own thread









 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

That's known as a squirrel cage fan. They can move pretty good volumes of air quietly.

Seems like a good idea.

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## aquaTony (Apr 5, 2003)

Kherman,

Great info on that quiet fan. I don't suppose you have any more info on this fan. This is just the style of fan I've been looking for. My light bar is about 6 inches wide and this fan is 8" across. That way I can make a tunnel between my light strip and the glass top and let the fan blow through between them. 

I don't suppose you have any idea how quiet these fans are compared to a small PC fan? I pulled the PC fan out of my light strip because it made too much noise, it was vibrating against some plastic. I don't mind paying $50 for a super quiet fan as long as I can't hear it when I'm sitting on the couch. My aquarium is in the same room as the TV and stereo. Currently I can just hear my Eheim filter and it is not in a cabinet. The hang on the back filter on my 10gallon in the kitchen is louder than the Eheim and that is twice as far away around the corner.

Later,
Tony


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Tony,

Well, I catually started another thread for this









Quiet cooling fan.

About half way down, I found the Silencer 80mm Cooling Fan. It is VERY quiet and only costs $8. Forum memeber, 'Mike K' actually bought the 92 mm fans and says, "Well, I just hooked up three 92 mm fansto the 3 to 12V Adapter and I could not even hear them. They are pushing a good amount of air."

AS for the squirrel cage fan, I'm almost positive they are quiet becuase they operate at a much lower RPM, yet they move just as much air. I have no first hand experience with these. I will personally be using the Silencer 80mm Cooling Fan in my next canopy. 'Mike K' used the 92 mm model. The 80 mm should be even quieter than the 92 mm fan.

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> 'Mike K' used the 92 mm model. The 80 mm should be even quieter than the 92 mm fan.


If the 80mm fans are quieter the 92mm fans, you should not hear them at all. I have 6 92mm fans, 4 blowing in and two blowing out. I don't hear them at all.

Mike K.


----------



## Punchy (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm a little late to this thread. I'm putting together a canopy with 3 96 watt bulbs that I would like to install fans. I know NOTHING about wiring this stuff up. Could someone explain what I would need to do to insall these little computer fans please.
Thank you!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

This thread is a continuation specific to the cooling fans:
cooling fan discussion
Please read through it as some discussion of set-up(wiring) ocurred there.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Punchy:
> I'm a little late to this thread. I'm putting together a canopy with 3 96 watt bulbs that I would like to install fans. I know NOTHING about wiring this stuff up. Could someone explain what I would need to do to insall these little computer fans please.
> Thank you!


http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Punchy (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank you, just what I need. I ordered the 92mm fans and I know what addapter I need.
I should be able to figure this out. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

Punchy,
I have six 92mm fans hooked up to a 3-12 volt adapter with 800ma. All you have to do is cut the adapter part off the fans and off the 12 volt adapter, hook the red to red, black to black, and it works. I chose the 3-12 volt adapter b/c i did not know how loud the fans were. The adapter is set at 12 volts, and no noise. They are cooling 4 96 watt bulbs, and 2 13 watt bulbs. I have the heater set at 82 degress and the heater comes on in the middle of the day. 
92mm silencer, nice choice.

Mike K.


----------



## Punchy (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info. The 92mm are a little large for what I want but I figure 4 of 
40mm will do just fine (2 on each side of canopy) I may be able to do this! I'll post a pic. of the canopy when I'm done. Thanks for all the help everybody!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

If you post a pic of your canopy before you start cutting holes for the fans, we might be able to help you mith placement.

Remember try to imagine the air flow path that will be created by placing the fans in the positions you are planning on placing them. You want air to flow over the bulbs as much as possible.

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Punchy (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes I already figured the placement of the fans would be directly below the reflector
in order to blow the air right over the bulbs.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I have my fans hooked up to the back of my canopy. Four of them are blowing in, and two of them are blowing out. The temperature in my take stayes at 82 all day and the heater comes on durning the day. I don't like having the fans on the side. They look funny to me, but that is my opinion. I like to have everything in the back, the ballast, the power cord, and the fans. 

The fans are set to blow across the bulbs just below the reflectors. I will post a picture when I figure how.

Mike K.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I found a place to post that is discussed in this thread Go pot some images there and we can help with linking them up.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Mike K:
> I have my fans hooked up to the back of my canopy. Four of them are blowing in, and two of them are blowing out. The temperature in my take stayes at 82 all day and the heater comes on durning the day. I don't like having the fans on the side. They look funny to me, but that is my opinion. I like to have everything in the back, the ballast, the power cord, and the fans.
> ...


http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------

